

Ask HN: What's wrong with HN's Sorting Algo on p2? - 001sky

News stories are randomly dis-similar in age&#x2F;upvotes on page 2 (31-60)<p>46.	
	From Poverty to Prosperity: A conversation with Bill Gates [pdf] [scribd] (aei.org)
	98 points by mikeevans 20 hours ago | flag | 165 comments<p>47.	
	Ask HN: What server setups should I test my new self-hosted app on?
	4 points by thenomad 1 day ago | flag | 2 comments<p>48.	
	Broaden the way people interact with handheld devices (fuffr.com)
	9 points by klintcho 2 days ago | flag | 2 comments<p>49.	
	Ask HN: Would you sign up for a sales bootcamp?
	3 points by fapi1974 12 days ago | flag | 5 comments<p>50.	
	Ask HN: Any companies looking for developers for expat positions?
	3 points by mello151 28 days ago | flag | 4 comments<p>51.	
*
	Inferring Status and Competence from Signals of Nonconformity (2013) [pdf] [scribd] (hbs.edu)
	62 points by 001sky 18 hours ago | 33 comments<p>52.	
	Ask HN: Save my dying company. Android dev team for hire.
	3 points by threethirty 47 minutes ago | flag | discuss
======
gus_massa
Most guessing: When the server restarts, it loads more “ask hn” than “normal”
submissions (perhaps when someone go to the “ask” page). So if you dig too
deep, most of the entries are old “ask” mixed with a few new “normal”
submissions. This normally happens at the #240 or #300, so it’s not easy to
spot. (Now it stars at #120, p4.)

------
001sky
53\. We Can Do Better – Visualisation of gender disparity in engineering teams
(do-better.herokuapp.com) 7 points by Peroni 9 hours ago | flag | 2 comments

54\. Reflectionless data binding for Go's net/http (mholt.github.io) 4 points
by mholt 1 day ago | flag | discuss

55\. Ask HN: What server setups should I test my new self-hosted app on? 4
points by thenomad 2 days ago | flag | 2 comments

56\. Broaden the way people interact with handheld devices (fuffr.com) 9
points by klintcho 2 days ago | flag | 2 comments

57\. Google Wallet scrapes transaction memos for "Bitcoin", states violation
of ToS 10 points by synaesthesisx 13 days ago | flag | 3 comments

58\. Social. Local. Mobile. solomo lomoso moloso somolo losomo mosolo 4 points
by justinzollars 9 days ago | flag | 8 comments

------
001sky
52\. Broaden the way people interact with handheld devices (fuffr.com) 9
points by klintcho 2 days ago | 2 comments

53\. Google Wallet scrapes transaction memos for "Bitcoin", states violation
of ToS 10 points by synaesthesisx 13 days ago | 3 comments

54\. Do below average developers ever turn into average developers? 4 points
by asbestoshft 15 days ago | 13 comments

55\. Ask HN: Would you sign up for a sales bootcamp? 3 points by fapi1974 12
days ago | 5 comments

56\. Ask HN: Any companies looking for developers for expat positions? 3
points by mello151 28 days ago | comments

57\. Ask HN: Can we consider the web safe now? 5 points by mikemoka 48 days
ago | 1 comment

